# Wifi Router?



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

Hi,

Please suggest me a Wifi Router with medium range(like Netgear rangemax). Should have Ethernet ports too.

If my neighbours can have the signal too, that would be awesome. 

Please suggest models with & without ADSL modem. I am going to use it on my broadband. Budget about 3K.


----------



## dexter11 (May 27, 2008)

narangz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please suggest me a Wifi Router with medium range(like Netgear rangemax). Should have Ethernet ports too.
> 
> ...



I would suggest Linsys WAG200G ADSL modem router , i am using it. Its gives pretty rock solid performance and gud receptions. Prices 3250 /-


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

^^Thanks. Any idea about its range?

Guys please suggest some other models too.

Anyone???
I don't think no one knows anything about wi-fi router!


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

Bump!

Please help friends!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 29, 2008)

I use a Linksys WRT54G. Its almost an year old and gives me good signal across my home (2000+ sq. ft). I've simultaneously run about 5 computers together (laptops + desktops). The router is able to handle quite an amount of load. I'd certainly recommend this router. Since your budget is 3k you can't get the 802.11n based router.

WRT54G has 4 RJ45 ports, so it functions as a switch as well. Apart from these 4 ports it has a broadband port (another RJ45) only for your A/DSL modem. Plus you can use hacked firmware (linux based) with this router to enhance its capabilities. It should be available for about 2.2k now. Since I've been using it, hence I can recommend this device to you.


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

Approx same dimensions of home. 
Does it work okay in other rooms or on terrace & rooms upstairs? I mean no problems caused by walls?

What will the 802.11n router cost?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 29, 2008)

Yes, its works fine for me; in every room. The signal is good on the terrace (1st floor). The roof of my home is quite thick.

An 802.11n router wud prolly cost about 6-7k.


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

802.11n routers r priced a bit high. Get a normal a/b/g one.


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Yes, its works fine for me; in every room. The signal is good on the terrace (1st floor). The roof of my home is quite thick.
> 
> An 802.11n router wud prolly cost about 6-7k.



OK. Yeah 1st floor will be nice. 
I don't think signal will reach neighbours  If it does that will be awesome. 

What about Netgear RangeMax? Any idea?

Thanks 



Pathik said:


> 802.11n routers r priced a bit high. Get a normal a/b/g one.



Alright. I am more concerned about signal range & decent performance. Thank you


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 29, 2008)

^^^ The signal spreads in all directions. So if the signal reaches the terrace then you can expect the signal to travel the same distance horizontally too (meaning your neighbours' house). Not used Netgear products, hence can't comment on them.


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

Actually by neighbours I mean neighbours across the street. The street is approx. 30 feet wide. That's why I think it won't reach them coz of distance & electronic/electrical distrubances.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 29, 2008)

^^^ Oh yeah.. it will prolly not reach your "neighbours" 30 feel across the street  But I guess you can mod the router and put some parabolic reflectors to make the signal reach there! Its quite possible. I think linksys has one more model with 3 antennae (higher range). I forgot the model number.


----------



## prasad_den (May 29, 2008)

I would also like to know.. What would be the approx range of a wifi router..?


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Oh yeah.. it will prolly not reach your "neighbours" 30 feel across the street  But I guess you can mod the router and put some parabolic reflectors to make the signal reach there! Its quite possible. I think linksys has one more model with 3 antennae (higher range). I forgot the model number.



Haha  Guess you were surprised 

Yes I've read about parabolic reflectors too. Thanks a ton 

I checked out Netgear RangeMax products & I couldn't get their prices here, unfortunately. 

If anyone can quote the prices, I'll really appreciate that.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

If u have a direct open path b/w the transmitter nd receptor, then u can get much better signal strength. See if u can keep the router near a window nd neighbour can keep his window open nd there is a straight path.
No need to go for wireless n router[also backward compatible with a/b/g] as ull need wifi n compatible card to enjoy the 5Ghz network speed.
There was some Chip mag which compared routers nd compared speeds/range etc. ill look for it nd will post soon.


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

The window thing won't work, I guess. They've a big house & in the front they have lawn. The direct path can't exist. However I can try keeping it in my porch.

Yes, please post the comparisons. Thank You!


----------



## heartripple (May 30, 2008)

My PC cofigration is :
AMD ATHLON 64 x 2 4200
ASUS M2N-MX 
1 GB DDR 2 667 Mhz
320 GB WESTERN DIGITAL HDD
SONY DRU 170 AW DVD writer
and i have nokia n-82 mobile
and also planning to buy a laptop in september 2008


i have bsnl broadband at my home with zte modem.

so what hardware should i have to buy to enjoy wifi internet surfing.

and how much all that parts would cost to me.

thanks in advance


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 30, 2008)

I am using DG834G modem cum router. It is a very good router. I got good signal strength at all corners of my home which is 1500sq ft. I got it for 2300 rs.

It is a netgear product.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 30, 2008)

Hi, got the review
The best one for long range[to be precise:22M with 2walls] was Netgear WGR614. It had almost twice the transfer rate of others at that distance. But there are other models which performs slightly better in close range, but this one has above avg close range performane nd good long range too.

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/774/1003577ib8.th.jpg
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/2093/1003578xy0.th.jpg
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/7961/1003579pl2.th.jpg


----------



## narangz (May 30, 2008)

ketanpatel said:


> i have bsnl broadband at my home with zte modem.
> 
> so what hardware should i have to buy to enjoy wifi internet surfing.
> 
> ...



You need a wifi router & a wireless adaptor/card for your pc. That's all you need.



maddy_in65 said:


> I am using DG834G modem cum router. It is a very good router. I got good signal strength at all corners of my home which is 1500sq ft. I got it for 2300 rs.
> 
> It is a netgear product.



Thank you, I'll have a look 



dOm1naTOr said:


> Hi, got the review
> The best one for long range[to be precise:22M with 2walls] was Netgear WGR614. It had almost twice the transfer rate of others at that distance. But there are other models which performs slightly better in close range, but this one has above avg close range performane nd good long range too.



Thanks a lot, Aravind. I'll have a look


----------



## nish_higher (May 30, 2008)

i have the one that infra has..its an awesome thing..i'd suggest the same.


----------



## narangz (May 30, 2008)

Well I guess I'll buy either Netgear DG834G or WGR614.
What do you say guys?

@maddy_in65- Are you sure DG834G costs 2300? WGR614 costs 1700 & it's without ADSL modem.

*computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?curpage=2&ctg=37

It says Rs. 3300!


----------



## coolbuddy (May 30, 2008)

*www.buynetgear.com/searchresults.asp?search_id=4&dept_id=25



check dis url dude  for netgear products,,,,,,,,,


----------



## narangz (May 30, 2008)

^^ No Indian prices 

As DG834G(with modem) is a slim device, I am wondering if it will overheat.


----------



## heartripple (Jun 1, 2008)

narangz said:


> You need a wifi router & a wireless adaptor/card for your pc. That's all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
how much allthat parts will cost me?


----------



## narangz (Jun 1, 2008)

Guys, I've bought Netgear WGR614 for Rs. 1700. Range is pretty much good.

@ketan- Router- 1700+ USB Wifi Card- 800-900(appox. not sure)

Thanks Maddy for helping on PM


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 1, 2008)

Will a USB Wifi card do for the range or a PCI slot type be better?


----------



## narangz (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ No idea but Netgear's site has range table on every product's page. That'll help you to know which has better range. Altough it isn't given in metres but you get an idea.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 3, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Will a USB Wifi card do for the range or a PCI slot type be better?


PCI is better due to a dedicated antenna.



narangz said:


> Guys, I've bought Netgear WGR614 for Rs. 1700. Range is pretty much good.
> 
> @ketan- Router- 1700+ USB Wifi Card- 800-900(appox. not sure)
> 
> Thanks Maddy for helping on PM


Do write a review


----------



## narangz (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, I'll try


----------



## narangz (Jul 15, 2008)

*Netgear WGR614 v9 Review*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^ Nice  Would surely be helpful to many!


----------



## narangz (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Ani!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 15, 2008)

good review man


----------



## narangz (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Aravind


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Wifi Router*

I am was using a Netgear but it had many problems such as sometimes it wont give the
ADSL (Internet) link
So I had to turn OFF the modem and switch it ON after 5 Minutes
So I changed to Linksys


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^ Your problem mostly would've been solved by unplugging your ADSL modem from the WAN (Internet) port and connecting it to one of the 'LAN' ports.


----------



## narangz (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ Ani, I couldn't understand.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 16, 2008)

If you notice the back of the router.. there are two types of connectors for RJ45 1) Internet (or WAN) and 2) LAN (4 ports).

Hafing the modem connect to one of the LAN ports and keeping it to autodial solves most of the problems mentioned by the above poster.


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I missed your reply. You mean connect the cable from modem to a LAN port instead of Internet/WAN port?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ Yep.. yep  and then give the modem a local IP too in the same range for accessing it for configuring.


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok. Thanks a ton


----------



## Spiff (Jul 22, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Hafing the modem connect to one of the LAN ports and keeping it to autodial solves most of the problems mentioned by the above poster.



i cud nt understand the post..plz deatil a bit...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 22, 2008)

Refer to post 39.


----------

